# A response to Hanegraaff



## JM (Apr 30, 2008)

[video=youtube;fYhjKqwWmy0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYhjKqwWmy0[/video]


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Apr 30, 2008)

I never considered Limited Atonement from that point, just more proof in the puddin'


----------



## tdowns (Apr 30, 2008)

*I'll be interested to see this....*

when I get home.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 30, 2008)

A friend of mine alerted me about this. I was like wow, i never thought of it from that point before either! Amazing, the consistency of scripture !


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 30, 2008)

"Exegetical Hankfoolery!" 

AMEN!


----------



## JM (Apr 30, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> "Exegetical Hankfoolery!"
> 
> AMEN!



I enjoyed that as well.


----------

